# هههههههههه اسخدامات جامدة لاستعمال اللاب توب



## مورا مارون (12 أغسطس 2008)

*إستخدامات جديدة لــ اللاب توب ..!!*




 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


********​


----------



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## sosana (12 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الحلاوة دي
لا بجد استخدامات روووووووووووووووووعة هههههههههه
ميرسي يا مورا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


----------



## emy (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هههههههههه اسخدامات جامدة لاستعمال اللاب توب*

*جامده جدا بالذات اول واحده *​


----------



## *malk (13 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا الى يعيش ياما يشوف ياناس


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (13 أغسطس 2008)

حرام عليك الافترا دة​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *إستخدامات جديدة لــ اللاب توب ..!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:sha::sha:                                               :sha::sha:


----------



## M a r i a m (14 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههه
هو ده الاستخدام الامثل اللى بدور عليه
ميرررررررسي​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> هو ده الاستخدام الامثل اللى بدور عليه
> 
> ميرررررررسي​


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بجد منورة *

*اشتقنا لردودك للي زي العسل*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> تسلم ايدك


 اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> :sha::sha: :sha::sha:


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كده كتير


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

مسيحية للأبد قال:


> حرام عليك الافترا دة​


 



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مش بايدي والله*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> ايه الحلاوة دي
> لا بجد استخدامات روووووووووووووووووعة هههههههههه
> ميرسي يا مورا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


 



*اهلااا حبيبتي*

*منورة الموضوع وردك يفرح القلب بجد*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هههههههههه اسخدامات جامدة لاستعمال اللاب توب*



emy قال:


> *جامده جدا بالذات اول واحده *​


* احنا في الخدمة *

*اهلااااا*​


----------



## merj07 (14 أغسطس 2008)

متعدد الوظائف...  هذا الابتوب مو لالي وانحرق دمي عليه  :crazy_pil


----------



## ناريمان (14 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

جامدين موت اللي يعيش ياما يشوف ​*


----------



## Mor Antonios (14 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههه افكار حلوة ومجنونة:010105~332:، بس انا ما بقدر اعمل متلهم


----------



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

*جمييييييييييييل
انا رايح اجرب فورا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> تسلم ايدك




  جميله جداا ههههههههههههه     شكرا

 بس ايه معنى لاب توب

  اهو كمبيوتر

               ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (14 أغسطس 2008)

*هو ده التكنولوجى ولا بلاش
مش تقولو سوفت وير و انترنت بش كلام فاضى........ *


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> جميله جداا ههههههههههههه شكرا
> 
> بس ايه معنى لاب توب
> 
> ...


 

نورت الموضوع

اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أغسطس 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *هو ده التكنولوجى ولا بلاش*
> *مش تقولو سوفت وير و انترنت بش كلام فاضى........ *


 

اهلااااااااااااااااااا بلقمر نورتي


----------



## happy angel (22 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههه


استخدام مفيد​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أغسطس 2008)

*التوفير حلو برضه *
*هو دا الاستخدام الامثل للاب توب *
*وميرسي يا قمر بجد موضوع جميل*​


----------



## totty (23 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

يا خساره كان لاب كويس وابن حلال
ههههههههههههههههه

سكر يا مورا*​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

شوفو التكنلوجية

ههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

happy angel قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> استخدام مفيد​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *التوفير حلو برضه *
> *هو دا الاستخدام الامثل للاب توب *
> 
> *وميرسي يا قمر بجد موضوع جميل*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

totty قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *يا خساره كان لاب كويس وابن حلال*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هههههههههه اسخدامات جامدة لاستعمال اللاب توب*

*انا كدة هروح اشترى واحد من بكرة كده هيوفرلى كتيررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هههههههههه اسخدامات جامدة لاستعمال اللاب توب*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا كدة هروح اشترى واحد من بكرة كده هيوفرلى كتيررررررررررررررررررر*


 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الف مبروك *


*وميرسي ع الرد الي زيك يا قمر*​


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههه



انا ساعت ما شوفت ههههه فى عنوان الموضوع


قولت اكيد موضوع عسل زيك يا مورا


هو موشوع جميل بجد 

ميرسى ليكى الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أغسطس 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي لردك الجميل والعسل برضو زيك*

*ربنا معاكى*​


----------

